# Two rescue horses. Advice please!



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Go buy grazing muzzles for them ASAP! It does matter... Fence of a section and get the blades of the mower at it's lowest setting to mow it down in that area. Get the clippings up as best you can before putting them in there and get it disc'd if possible. Then you can slowly introduce their systems to free grazing grass so that you don't, potentially, kill them with kindness.

I know it sounds like a lot of work, but this is now your responsibility to do whatever is necessary to ensure their health as a rescuer. A lot of people seem to think rescuing is the immediate saving from a situation, but in most cases it is taking them from one extreme danger right over into another.

This is not meant to be rude or belittling and don't want you to read it as such.


3 things to know if you have what it takes to be a rescue.

1. Do you have the means to provide any and all needs of the rescued.

2. Ability to recognize what those needs are.

3. Compassion and desire to provide those needs as needed.

If you do not meet those basic standards then you and the one needing rescued are better off if you help find someone who does meet those standards. That is as rewarding as being the rescuer.

I have had to pass on a few horses because I couldn't meet those standards for those particular animals, but was able to connect another person to them who did.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I also want to point out that just because they didn't have grass doesn't mean they wern't taken care of. They had hay, many horses never get green grass. Do you have pictures? Most people tend to think horses are underweight when actually they are healthy.

Also keep that colt away from the mare. They need to be split ASAP or the colt needs gelding. Either way the colt should be gelded.

And please get a vet involved like yesterday.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

a true rescue is saving a horse from severe mental or physical abuse, or removing it from a life threatening situation, such as starvation. It sounds like these horses were not particularly well cared for, but I doubt their lives were in danger. Sorry, just a pet peeve of mine. if I called every horse on the farm that wasnt in a perfect home before it came here a rescue, there would be a whole herd full.

there is a VERY high likely hood of founder, taking horses off hay and into fresh grass 24/7. as was mentioned, separate a section and mow it, then slowly introduce the grass, or try grazing muzzels.

and if that colt isnt gelded, the mare is likely pregnant as well.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been trying the get ahold of my vet all morning. We are wanting to get him gelded ASAP! The grass in the area they are in is already at about one inch. We cut it as low as we could before the big rain came yesterday. They do seem to be healthy. I think the ladies were trying to take care of them but just didn't have the means to do so. They have already warned me that animal control will be contacting me about the horses. This was not supposed to be a rescue case. We were looking for another horse and were interested in the mare. We then found out about the colt and decided to take them both. We were told they were a little under weight. It wasn't until we got there that we got the whole story/truth. We had no idea when we were even on our way there with the trailer that animal control was involved. I will go pick up some grazing muzzles for them now. The colt has no interest in the mare as of right now. She has been living with him and another colt for a while I guess. How long do they have to wear the grazing muzzles? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

He's probably not interested because she's already pregnant. You will need a vet to check that and you really need to get them separated immediately. They should wear the grazing muzzles while they are out on grass. Short/stressed grass is actually higher in sugars.

Maybe toss them some good hay to keep them eating that instead of the grass. If you can fence even a temporary area and put hay in there. They will quickly churn up the grass in a small space so it will be a dirt lot then gradually introduce them to the grass over a period of two weeks possibly more depending on their health.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

We aren't able to fence anything off. I will throw them hay to keep them away from the grass. I will keep the grazing muzzle on them but at what point can I take them off? When will it be safe for them to graze freely? I will be getting the vet out this week to get her checked for pregnancy and get him gelded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well typically you start with an hour per day and increse each day from there until they are out on it 24/7. But this isn't spring grass and they will be on the grass just in grazing muzzles. I would say they could probably do a few hours per day without the muzzle. Maybe at night? There are other's here who know more than I do about that. But I think the night grass is the safest? 

You can't put a few t-posts up with two strands of white tape temporarily?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Why can you not get some electric tape and section an area off - you can extend that area a bit at a time so they only ever have a limited amount of fresh grass and cant 'over eat' and cause an overload of sugars into their systems
Your vet should blood test them for encysted worms and tape worms but I would have wormed them immediately with a broad spectrum wormer that targets pretty much everything - if they are heavily burdened your pasture is now contaminated.
I never turn a new horse out on my land until its been fully wormed - but I'm just really fussy.
Odds on the mare is already pregnant - you need to get this properly confirmed so you know how far on she is if that is the case so you can be prepared for the foaling. 
I have you have a healthy bank balance!!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

This late in the year, in florida, with low grass ... you might be ok. If you don't have a way to keep them up or stop them from eating .. WATCH THEM CLOSELY.

What part of florida and what kind of pasture..


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

We are on the east coast Sarasota area. Well this is definitely not what we bargained for. We wanted another riding horse. My boyfriend and I weren't having fun sharing my quarter horse. I will not just let them go now. They will get the care that they need. This isn't their fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I applaud you for the caring part, but would really advise you to talk with AC when they contact you about helping you find a better suited home for them. I know it's not their fault, but you were just looking for another riding horse then you will not be happy very long with the decision to keep them after you get more invested in their needs and realize you are spending more time taking care of them than you are just enjoying them.

There is no shame in admitting you took on more than you are prepared for. The shame comes when a person doesn't do the right thing when that becomes obvious and it starts showing in the quality of care being provided... Hope that makes sense.


Good luck to you and the horses.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I guess I should have just left them on the dirt lot where they were starving. 

Thanks everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Chess46 said:


> I guess I should have just left them on the dirt lot where they were starving.
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If that is in response to my post then you took it wrong.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think Roady was just pointing out if you were looking for a riding horse you ended up with something entirely different. While the mare may be rideable you are looking at considerable expense right at the start. Aside from the grazing issue which you can handle with grazing muzzles and controlled time on pasture you are having to deal with the unexpected cost of gelding and mare management as it is highly likely she is pregnant. Around here the vet cost to come out is $90, gelding another $300 without complications and then ultra sounding and preg checking another $100. You are now taking on three mouths instead of one and the mare will need down time once baby is born. The 2y.o. needs more time before starting and then you are looking at training time and or cost depending on your capabilities. You have so much to consider all he(?) is saying if it becomes too much there is no shame in rehoming. It sounds like you are willing and I am assuming able to work with the situation. Worm them, move or spread the manure so it is exposed to the heat and sun, muzzle them and figure out a schedule for grazing, get the vet out for preg check and gelding. Watch for signs of laminitis. If your area is like ours has been in recent years the grass quality is poor and the grass is thin so it may not be a worry. talk to your vet about that as well. Keeping a pregnant mare is not cheap and usually there are no issues with gelding but this year we had two done. First time ever I have had to have repeat vet checks and further treatment because something went wrong with one. They drop the cost of the call, they charge a recheck fee which is cheaper but meds are still full price and he got really expensive really fast. It adds up. Start putting aside for foaling. Expect the unexpected. With three due I have one live foal on the ground. One mare I am assuming slipped sometime this winter but the other we lost the baby and almost lost the mare due to dystocia. Another massive vet bill plus burial cost. Totally unrelated we lost our stallion to triple E. Again multiple visits, meds, and burial. All of this in a very short time. One thing right after the other. Bad luck all the way around and we are and will be paying on the bill for awhile. Most vets will work with you but there comes a point when the cost can be overwhelming. All of this followed having to have surgery on another for cancer. Can you cover the unexpected costs? It is something to think about. Good luck with your new horses and may everything work out. I'd love to see pics. We have a rescue mare that we spent most of a year rehabilitating. There is joy in seeing how far she has come.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Chess .. don't let people discourage you. 

You did the right thing by:

being concerned
taking the horses
asking for advise/help

I trust that if you find yourself over your head that you'll do the right thing again.

Even the folks on here weren't born knowing everything they think they know about horses! We're all learning, and "rescuing" can definitely be a learning experience.

Enjoy watching them improve and bless us with pictures.

~tg


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

That is what I was getting at QtrBel. I even posted that I applaud her for taking them on, but there are a few foaling cost threads on here that put a cost at or around $3500 additional costs for Mare and foal care to get them on the ground. Then like you said, the down time of the pregnancy(if most of us are right and she is) as well as the colt needing matured before starting under saddle. You do not have another riding horse like you really had your heart set on.

I do not know your background, OP, and basing my responses as though you are fairly new to owning. I just hate to see fairly new owners get discouraged about having horses because of all free time being spent on care instead of on riding and enjoying. I am going through that situation now of all my time spent on care for six horses. My daughter was suppose to take her 2 when she moved, but her bf decided they were not a top priority. I'm stuck with them and looking at rehoming 3 to get down to a manageable herd that I'll be able to enjoy them as much on the trails as I do providing for them.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you feel that anyone is being negative - that's not the intent at all, the comments were made in your best interests so you can really understand all the problems & costs you might have to deal with. I've had rescue horses and in some cases the bills have been huge and sadly they didn't all end well
The blame isn't on those poor horses but on the people who've failed them in the past
I've followed the ups and downs of Poppy and her rescue horse Lizzie and all that she's had to deal with so I know whatever she says comes from real life hands on stuff
I hope you'll update us and post photos so we can share your experiences too


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well being told I should have animal control help me place the horses in a more suitable place isn't exactly words of encouragement. Makes me feel like I'm the abuser. The horses are on a 2 acre patch of a 24 acre pasture. Vet fees here seem more reasonable. The call fee is $35, gelding around $150 if no complications and the palpation around $70. I am not a new owner. Just because someone asks a question doesn't mean they are new to horses. I've owned them for 18 years. I have just never had a pregnant mare before. I would love to upload pictures but I do not know how to do so from my phone. I am worming them tonight. I also checked them for sand and to my surprise there was very little to be seen at least. I am not worried about starting the colt. I have plenty of trainers around me. 

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

To be honest I would have left them if animal control was already involved. It isn't the intial costs that you can see that are bad, it's the ones that you don't plan on. My rescue, Lizzy, was almost free when I got her. She "just" needed food. Well that was as far from the truth as possible. I haven't added up all the extra expenses as it will make me very depressed but I have spent more on her extras in the last year and a half than I have spent on 4 semesters of college. Speaking of which I have a vet bill I still need to pay. 

But since you brought them home I would at least give the colt to animal control and then see if the mare is pregnant. If you have the thousands saved up to ride out having the foal then go for it. Then after the foal is born reasses with what the mare knows and if she will suit your needs.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Chess .. you don't have to justify yourself to anyone here. Only you know what your situation is, and you can choose or not choose to disclose as much or as little as you want.

I, as well as many others, would love to see the progress that they make, are willing to help you with our OPINIONS, and will support you in your decision to keep them or to place them.

Talk to your vet .. many are even willing to work with you in a 'rescue' situation ..

Have fun with them .. don't be discouraged. I trust that you'll do the right thing by them.

*hugs*


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Animal control has not even contacted me. The colt is the one we would keep if it came down to removing any of them. 

What problems came up with your rescue poppy? I took in a TB a couple years ago. She was in worse shape then these two. She had digestive problems. We put her on a supplement and she has gained all of her weight back. I placed her in a new home when we moved last year. She is now has a job doing beach rides and lives on 40 acres.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

The rescue lied about pretty much everything. She was full of worms after being in foster for 4 months. Never had a vet exam. Was extremely anemic and still 200lbs underweight. She is now 20 and and arthritic and is just a trail horse now. She wasn't even halter broke when I got her. We have had many ups and downs and she is due for some x-rays in a couple months. She was over 300lbs underweight when she was seized and now she's certainly gained it all back and then some. Turned out to be an awesome horse, just wish things would have gone down a little differently and she was a little younger. 

But I can say I will never again adopt a rescue so long as I live. Too much stress, heartache and lies. It's not easy but can turn out great if you have the money to put into them.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

What did you end up doing for the worms? I have not heard good things about the power pac.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Powerpac. Works great. The only bad thing I have heard and the only thing I can imagine going wrong is if the worm burden is so large that it kills to many at once and the dead worms create a blockage. But mine had been dewormed every other month at the barn she was at in foster so the vet wasn't worried about that.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I would offer long stem hay or good straw, free choice, so they can get needed fiber, which grass doesn't have. That would be my main concern, digestive upset, diarrhea to be exact, from the sudden change to grass, not laminitis. So I wouldn't muzzle. My horses always chowed down on straw when first put on pasture, even after they were started on it slow. 
Salt is important, a vitamin/ mineral supplement. A fecal test before you deworm, to find out what's there, so you can go slow, if they're really loaded and won't risk colic. Once the initial worming is done, I'd do one for tapeworm, to cover that. 
The colt, is it hers? The other one who was there, hers also? 
I had mares and 2- year olds together and the mommas would NOT give their sons any chance at all, so you might not be blessed with another baby after all. Have her checked, tho. As was said, get the colt gelded and, should the mare be open, watch very closely for a while, since there is still a possibility even after he's gelded. 
With rescues it's hope for the best, but be prepared for the worst. 
Oh, and here we really enjoy before and after pics * hint hint*;-)


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Chess46 said:


> I have been trying the get ahold of my vet all morning. We are wanting to get him gelded ASAP! The grass in the area they are in is already at about one inch. We cut it as low as we could before the big rain came yesterday. They do seem to be healthy. I think the ladies were trying to take care of them but just didn't have the means to do so.* They have already warned me that animal control will be contacting me about the horses. This was not supposed to be a rescue case. We were looking for another horse and were interested in the mare. We then found out about the colt and decided to take them both. We were told they were a little under weight. It wasn't until we got there that we got the whole story/truth. We had no idea when we were even on our way there with the trailer that animal control was involved.* I will go pick up some grazing muzzles for them now. The colt has no interest in the mare as of right now. She has been living with him and another colt for a while I guess. How long do they have to wear the grazing muzzles?
> 
> Thanks everyone





Chess46 said:


> *Well being told I should have animal control help me place the horses in a more suitable place isn't exactly words of encouragement.* Makes me feel like I'm the abuser. The horses are on a 2 acre patch of a 24 acre pasture. Vet fees here seem more reasonable. The call fee is $35, gelding around $150 if no complications and the palpation around $70. I am not a new owner. Just because someone asks a question doesn't mean they are new to horses. I've owned them for 18 years. I have just never had a pregnant mare before. I would love to upload pictures but I do not know how to do so from my phone. I am worming them tonight. I also checked them for sand and to my surprise there was very little to be seen at least. I am not worried about starting the colt. I have plenty of trainers around me.
> 
> Thank you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The bold part and you mentioning you were looking for a horse for your bf so you didn't have to share your QH was the only reason I mentioned asking AC about another home for them. I got the feeling there was some hesitation about this situation and thought they could help find another good home for the horses and allow you two to look for a horse that suited your needs.

I never meant any of my responses(even posted that I did not want them to be taken as belittling) to be offensive. I will get out of your thread now as I doubt any advice I offered now would be tainted with a bad taste in your mouth for me. My apologies as I exit.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

No need to apologize Roadyy. I have discussed with him that it will be a long road ahead. He also knows that this will be expensive. To my surprise he is fully up for the challenge. He is very excited to see the outcome when we climb over the hurdles that are in the way as of right now. He bonded with this colt. I will place an order for a round bale. Any specific type that offers more fiber than others? Unfortunately, if the mare is pregnant, this will be her first. Neither of the colts were hers. I am desperately trying to figure out how to upload pics from my iPhone. Anyone know how?

Roadyy, your advice is still appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm glad you understand I wasn't trying to come down on you at all. I just was feeling some hesitation in your posts and thought I would venture out on it before going into too much advice. It is a great feeling to see the results of a successful rehabilitation and knowing you helped them have a happy life.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Try and get some perennial peanut hay for them to help get their weight up. It is our southeastern version of Alfalfa and is cheaper since it doesn't have to be shipped in.


Here is some info on it incase you hadn't known about it..

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/an234


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I have heard of peanut hay before. Do you know if they sell that in roll form?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know that I've seen in roll form due to the cost. Most of the square bales on this side of Florida run about $12 so I imagine a roll would be in the $120 dollar range.

You would feed it in flakes rather than free grazing due to too much being a bad thing. We always put it in slow feeder nets and had good results. I also have been very happy with using Cool Calories 100 to help get the weight up without causing the horse to get hot. A lot of it depends on how underweight the horses are.
Can you put a tape around them to try and get a guess at their weight? Know how to do it that way? It is almost impossible to help offer advice on weight gain without knowing how much weight they need to gain. 

I started working with my daughter's 12 year old Standardbred mare who was a brood mare from 4-11 years old then given to my daughter early last year. She left her hubby who kept the horses, but didn't provide for them well enough. I got 2 of the 3 they had and she was the worst of the 2.

Here are before and after photos of her with using Perennial Peanut hay, Cool Calories 100 and some mild exercise over about 3 months time. She is about 16H for reference.

Jems Before..








Jems After..


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Wow roadyy. That is a beautiful mare. Good luck chess! I don't have any advice for you at the moment, but I really hope everything works out good for you!

And I second the iPhone thing. Does anyone know how to post pics with the iPhone?????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I've heard a lot of people download the Photobucket app to get pics posted.


Thanks for the compliment and I'll pass it on to her when I feed her this evening... haha

She was never broke to ride so I have been sneaking some ground work in from time to time between the other 6 horses and their needs from me. It isn't easy with all the other chores needing done too.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, download the photobucket app. Then upload pictures to photobucket. You copy the link from photobucket, click the little mountain/picture icon, insert the link. Then your pictures will appear.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very beautiful and what an amazing transformation. Did you just mix the cool calories in with feed? I uploaded them to my sisters photobucket. I am sure they are the wrong size. Sorry 
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Paint is the mare. Palomino is the colt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Pictures worked just fine!

Awww, poor skinny little things. I have no rehab experience, but sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I love alfalfa for putting on weight. Either in hay or pellet form. Pellets are pound for pound with hay. They look to be about a 3/9 on the body scale. The mare has a slight belly, not nearly what I would expect if full of worms or pregnant but still needs to be checked. Colt looks a little wormy.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes I sprinkled it over the feed. It comes with a scoop in the bag, given twice daily and runs about $26 for 8lbs. The perennial peanut hay is really good for ulcers in them from lack of food in the stomach just like alfalfa is.

They look to be in about the same shape Jems started with so you should see about the same time frame for improvements if their aren't any other health issues.

Oh,, here is a before and after pic of the second horse..

His name is Little Man and is a registered Paint.

Before..
Not me in the pic.








After..








He is a little thief is what he is...lol


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

We are gonna give him some ivermectin tonight. Hopefully she isn't pregnant. Is the alfalfa okay to give them while they are eating grass? I don't want to double my chances for laminitis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Alfalfa is actually pretty low in sugars. It's when it is given to easy keepers that is causes an issue but because it will put more weight on an easy keeper.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Would anyone suggest a alfalfa and beet pulp mixture? I have been advised to stay away from grain for them but it was not advise from a vet. Or should I do a grain/alfalfa/cool calories mixture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Their are a couple of members on here who are super knowledgeable in the nutrition for recovering horses that I learned from by reading their threads or input on threads. I'm hoping they will find this thread like deserthorsewoman did and can give you better advice on that part than I can. I'm not learned up on those do's and don'ts. It did not hurt my horses when feeding the PPH while they free grazed on the grass, but they were used to some grass already.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Good to know about the alfalfa. We will go pick up some cubes tonight. Should I mix them with anything else? How much (soaked) should I give them to start? 

Should I give her a dose of ivermectin as well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have also heard to start feeding them senior feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

When I first got them they were being fed 12% all stock sweet feed. Basically the cheapest feed available in the stores. I was told to switch them to whole plain oats by the initial vet and to build it slowly up to 4 quarts twice a day to get her weight up. Some members on here helped me get away from that and go to a *quality senio*r feed because it has a lot of the vitamins, minerals and weight gain additives already in it.

I found Seminole senior feed available locally and it had the good ingredients in a good order to be beneficial to their health.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Cubes are harder to soak and such and more horses perfer pellets over the cubes. Yes you need to soak them. I personally do not like beet pulp. It stinks and for the price you are better off just feeding alfalfa pellets. Ivermectin should be about the safest you can give and I think it says it is safe for pregnant mares so that would probably be a good place to start. 

Stay away from grain and molasses feeds. If you can get your hands on some ADM feeds they are wonderful, pricey but will give results. Flax is also a good idea. ADM adds flax to most of their feeds. Otherwise you can get omega horseshine. You don't want anything with corn in it.

I also sent you a pm.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

What about plain flax? I used to buy the seeds for my QH and ground them fresh before feeding. I will get pellets instead. How much do you suggest I start with? And feed it just by itself?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I will look into that senior feed as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention I kept a roll of Premium Coastal hay in a hay ring for them to free graze on. The PPH was fed in the stall with their senior feed. They are only stalled at feeding time to keep any of them from being run off their feed. Saw it wasn't in the post when I received a like on that post it was meant to be in..sorry.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes ground flax works as well. If you don't have a scale already you can pick up a cheap kitchen scale at walmart for $7. I would start with 1/4lb twice per day. You can mix it with senior feed as well. 

Have you had their teeth checked?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

@roaddy : love the standie mare

OP: the biggest problem at the moment is the sudden change from ( most likely) low quality hay, where the bellies could come from, at least partially, to pasture. To counteract the dry, fibrous to soft - watery-rich problem offer some hay, not too fine, or good straw, like oat straw. A couple of flakes thrown out, and watch if they eat it. They will, if they need it. 
Unless you'll pump them full of grain or other sugars, you won't have to worry about laminitis. 
UC Davis suggests alfalfa free choice to rehab starving horses, after an initial getting used to eating phase. So you can safely add alfalfa. As poppy said, pellets soak faster, so that would be my choice if I couldn't get it as hay. Get either a ration balancer or a vitamin/ mineral supplement, as I suggested earlier. 
I wouldn't give any hardfeed just yet, let them get used to eating first. 
The flax is not yet necessary, since they have grass, which has all necessary fatty acids. But for winter I'd consider it. 
If the ration balancer, if you feed it, doesn't have probiotics, get them. To help the digestive system to work better. Especially after deworming. 
In about a month or so, you could, if necessary, start them on a hardfeed, I really like Nutrena Life Design senior. Or, for the colt especially, their Life Design mare &foal. Should the mare be pregnant, she could have that, too.
Keep insects in check, or they'll lose all the precious weight stomping, swishing and running.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

This is my Snipper in March '12


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

This is her exactly one month later, free choice alfalfa/oathay, 3 lbs LD senior and 4oz Omega Horseshine.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your replies. I will start working on all of this. As far as the alfalfa pellets. Could I use a measurement on the scoop. Like 1/4 or 1/2 scoop soaked pellets? They don't like on our property and we are only out there in the evening. Should I be going out twice a day?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

You will want to weigh everything. Scale is super cheap. Any feed you ever feed needs to be weighed. Measure when dry. They absorb a ton of water. And yes they should be getting pellets or such twice per day, ideally 3 times but most owners can't do that and only two per day.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay I understand that. I actually have the scale. Just gotta get the pellets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

You can find a container that holds a certain weight or just draw lines on one so you only have to weigh it the first time and then you can essentially make your own scoop so its quick each time.

I have no idea what hay prices are like in your area but do the math and see if the hay is cheaper than pellets. When I was buying it the alfalfa hay in my area was cheaper than the pellets per pound so I was feeding more hay than pellets.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Get a small bucket, 1 cup pellets per horse, double the amount of water over it, and head to the barn. By the time you arrive, they should be soaked. Divide in two portions and offer. If they eat it well, add half a cup every 2-3 days until they're at 3 lbs daily, that amount definitely divided in two, better three meals. Look for alfalfa hay in the meantime. When you find hay, give the pellets, again, a cup only, with whatever you want to add, ration balancer, vit/ min.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

We picked up some alfalfa pellets. Thankfully tractor supply also sells cool calories and the life stages feed. Thanks to everyone who helped. 
Could we feed senior feed to the colt as well as the mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, but he can eventually use more protein, as does she should she be pregnant


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Deserthorsewoman, I work them up to 3lbs dry or soaked? Also, why I find the alfalfa hay, how many flakes do I give and how much pellet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Measure dry. They will soak up twice the amount of water if not more. You don't measure flakes but rather by weight. Put it in a hay net and you can get those little hanging scale things that measure up to like 7lbs or something.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you can only put them out onto fresh grass, Shorter grass is higher in sugars. Tall grass is lower in sugars. Feed them Hay so they are full, then put them out onto the grass. 
Colt needs cut .. yesterday. A horse can be fed grass hay and, even though it looks horrid. also oat or wheat or a 3 way grain hay is fine for horses. Ivermectin is a good dewormer, fenbendazole/safe guard / pancur/ etc. you dont have to give the power dose


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not so sure you rescued these horses as you removed them from a dry lot where they won't founder to grass which can cause them to founder because of the sudden introduction. The rubbed tail usually indicates bug bites on the underside of the tail, not necessarily worms, especially at this time of year. Grazing muzzles are inclined to cause rub spots so should be used for only a few hours a day.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think this thread is a little out of hand. Wow. Nowhere in the OP's threads does it say she cannot afford to feed the horses or properly care for them.

i have rescued many horses and honestly, the best thing for the weight gain is quality hay and access to grass. Coming from a dry lot, they should have been introduced a little more slowly but OP seems to be trying her hardest to do right by these guys..

in 2 months, maybe less, they will look completely different. Healthy, glossy coats etc.

throwing hay out to them while they are on grass will be useless. My horses dont look at hay from May-October. Let alone eat it. They want grass and do well on just grass.

also adding grain, beet pulp, cool calories and oils at this point in time is going to be over-kill to their diet and likely to do more damage then good. stick with the basics, grass and some hay, fresh water and a good deworming schedule and youll be just fine.

you have 24 acres of pasture, once they are accustomed to grazing 24/7, they will be perfectly fine on just pasture. The rest is unnecessary. In 6-8 weeks, its more likely you'll need a grazing muzzle to keep then from getting TOO fat. ;-)

as for deworming, whenever i took on a "help needed" horse, I used Pyrantel first. Then in 4 Weeks, Ivermectin, and then in 6 Weeks SafeGuard. And then every two months i'd rrotate between the 3 from spring-fall.

goodluck and keep us posted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Chess46 said:


> Deserthorsewoman, I work them up to 3lbs dry or soaked? Also, why I find the alfalfa hay, how many flakes do I give and how much pellet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Start out with a flake, split between the two. Watch how and if they eat it. No need to give it if they prefer the grass. If this is the case, 1/2 lb of pellets, soaked, with supplements. In any case that would be enough. Google Henneke body condition score, print out the chart and " measure" every two weeks to keep track of progress. Once they're used to grass, you can just let them graze, give the vit/ min, and watch so they're not getting overweight


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Poppy, thank you! Completely answered my question. 

CLaPorte, what type of hay do you suggest? Alfalfa?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you deserthorsewoman! I will buy a bale and see if they will eat it. Should I stay away from fat supplements for now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I feed 2nd cutting alfalfa to my horses from mid-November through april. sometimes earlier, sometimes later, depends on the summer/amount of rain we have.

Alfalfa hay is rich so pure alfalfa may not be the best right off the bat. An alfalfa/grass hay mixture may work better for their stomachs.

putting them right on straight alfalfa is like putting them directly on sweet grass. Dont be surprised if you get some runny stools. When I start feeding hay again, all my horses go through a spell for a few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Chess46 said:


> Thank you deserthorsewoman! I will buy a bale and see if they will eat it. Should I stay away from fat supplements for now?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yeah, I'd wait first what the grass and the handful alfalfa does. 
Make sure you'll get a vitamin/ mineral supplement, tho. Being in that condition, they most likely lack pretty much all the essentials. TSC has ShoGlo, I use it and am pretty pleased with it. Oh, and salt!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm glad some of the knowledgeable members showed up. I was able to learn a few more things I had backwards from when I was bringing my horses back..

Looks like you have a good support group now.. Can't wait to see the improvement pics.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay so I gave them the ivermectin last night. We also picked up the alfalfa pellets and we will start those tonight. I weighed them using the weigh tape as well. The mare was around 800lbs and the colt around 600lbs. 

Deserthorsewoman, I was actually looking at shoglo last night at tractor. I will go back and pick that up. Is that the only vitamin supplement they need? Would a regular white salt block work or should I get the red mineral block? 

CLaPorte, would T&A be better to start?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

You can get the red mineral salt block but make sure they have the white one available at all times as well. They might devour the white block in a few days, don't be alarmed that is normal if they haven't had access to one for awhile. Just get another to put out there. After their bodies tell them they are full they will stop eating the salt.

Just a heads up about the weight tape, my mare has consitently been taping at 850lbs for the last year even though she is clearly now huge. It only measures at a certain spot so when they gain weight elsewhere on the body it won't get counted. Sometimes they work for tracking weight gain/loss but sometimes, like in my case, they don't really show much.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay we'll go get the salt blocks tonight. I have noticed that with my quarter horse. It says the same weight even though he has clearly gotten fatter. When do you suggest I give them another dose of dewormer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Chess46 said:


> Okay so I gave them the ivermectin last night. We also picked up the alfalfa pellets and we will start those tonight. I weighed them using the weigh tape as well. The mare was around 800lbs and the colt around 600lbs.
> 
> Deserthorsewoman, I was actually looking at shoglo last night at tractor. I will go back and pick that up. Is that the only vitamin supplement they need? Would a regular white salt block work or should I get the red mineral block?
> 
> ...


that will be the only thing they need, yes. You could get Opti-Zyme, that's the probiotic, wouldn't hurt right now. 
Salt: going by my horses...mineral block is being ignored, as is the white one. Himalayan salt is what they consistently consume. TSC has small ones for the lickit toy,for 10$, all nice and round and smooth, or big ones on a rope, at least twice as much, not pretty and smooth, for 10$... you pick ;-)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I find that only two of mine bother with salt or mineral licks and I'm sure that's more of an 'its here so I'm going to mess with it' thing than an actual need
We also find in this hot weather that they are more inclined to eat hay that's well damped
Sugar beet without added molasses is also great in hot dry weather - high fibre and moisture content
Not sure how big your mare is but 800lb might not be that underweight so could just be that extra she needs to give her some conditioning


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

T&A would probably be a better hay to start with, then wean into Alfalfa completely if needed.

I have a white salt block, a mineral block and a Himalayan salt block as well. The white is most popular. I'd give a dose of SafeGuard in 4-6 weeks. If their weight is picking up and doing good, make it 6. If its a struggle, deworm again at 4 weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay well I get them salt and let it be their choice. Does anyone know of anything good for growth? I think the colt may be stunted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would be inclined to go for a straight complete feed that's aimed at growing youngsters - better than trying to juggle and balance thing
You can always add sugar beet or the alfalfa pellets for extra calcium


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

As I said earlier, once they're a little more used to eating well, get him a mare& foal or youngster feed( the Nutrena Life Design mare&foal I suggested for him and for the mare, should she be pregnant). He will catch up. He's not the worst I've seen. Endiku here on the forum has rehabbed a filly who was literally at death's doorstep. 
Let them have the grass, a go at a flake of alfalfa, if they're interested, and a vit/ min for about a month, then introduce hardfeed slowly slowly. 
This is what UC Davis has the best success with, alfalfa( rarely pasture avaliable in Cali), and later introduction to other feeds.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you deserthorsewoman. I will be starting them on the alfalfa tonight and will be getting the shoglo on my next tsc trip. Would it be a bad idea to do some slow exercise with them? Maybe 5-10 minutes of lunging at a walk/trot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

They're on pasture, right? So they get exercise. I'd establish a little routine, like cleaning hooves, brush them, take care of mane and tail, find and scratch the itchy spots, short, spend some quality time so you all get to know each other. Then do some ground work, the little guy probably can benefit from some general ground manner lessons. Then work up from there. 
You'll notice when they get fitter and are ready for some workouts.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes they are on pasture. We will wait on the slow work. We may start some ground work soon. They are both pretty respectful on the ground already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Update: everyone is doing great so far. Already noticing a weight gain and they are starting to act like horses again. They are actually playful. 

Question: would anyone have a problem with me adding ground flax seed to their diet now? I feed it to my QH and I just love the stuff. If no issues, how much should I start with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Give them a few days to adjust to everything first. I would wait about two weeks after starting their new diet before adding more.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Chess46 said:


> Update: everyone is doing great so far. Already noticing a weight gain and they are starting to act like horses again. They are actually playful.
> 
> Question: would anyone have a problem with me adding ground flax seed to their diet now? I feed it to my QH and I just love the stuff. If no issues, how much should I start with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Good to hear. We do need PP's....progress pictures lol

You can add flax now, a little sprinkle won't hurt, but since they're on pasture, they don't really need extra omega fatty acids. Grass provides that. Come winter, they will truly benefit from it


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh really? Does flax provide any other benefits?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

The omegas do all the shine, which you'll notice on a pastured horse. Help hair, hoof and skin, providing fat. It also helps with sand in the gut, keeps contents moving. Whole seeds should be ground( coffee grinder) or cooked( messy!!!), or get a flax supplement like Omega Horseshine.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm gonna ground them. I give my QH 1/4 cup. Would that be to much for them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

4 oz/ day, starting out slow


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Kudos to you for taking this on! You can see from others that have posted pictures that there will be a major difference in 2-3 months. Along with worming, grooming, & maybe some walking with them-you can get a very strong bond going by the time they are ready for any saddle work. They look pretty good all things considered, so maybe you will get two nice riding horses out of this. If you want to sell the mare after she's better she has the looks to help find a good home. Good luck to you-hope there are no other problems.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

This sounds dumb I know but isn't 4oz. Half a cup?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you Cacowgirl! I love words of encouragement. They really do help. I'll post new pics of them on Sunday. That will be one full week of having them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Chess46 said:


> This sounds dumb I know but isn't 4oz. Half a cup?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/Q
> 4 oz weight, not volume.....now you got me confused* running off weighing flax*... lol. ...


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Chess46 said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds dumb I know but isn't 4oz. Half a cup?
> ...


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a weight scale as well. Should I use the scale to measure? I just thought 4oz would be a lot by weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It's 2-6 oz/ day. By weight.......which equals...4 oz by weight is about 1/2 cup...had to go weigh.....
So, with your 1/4 cup you're at the minimum suggested


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Im still not used to this system......lol grams and milliliters don't leave any questions ;-)


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol but not all things that are 4oz will be 1/2 cup. That is where I get confused. 4oz (by weight) of feathers will be a lot more than a 1/2 cup worth... see?


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lol I really hate measuring/weighing!! So 1/4 cup ground would be just fine then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Good point poppy! I think I'll just weigh out 2 oz and go from there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think you measure by volume if it's a liquid but by weight for "dry" matter. BUT then when you use like measuring cups that is different for that dry matter and then measuring glasses. Seriously hate our measuring system. This is why when I actually do cook I don't measure anything because chances are it will be wrong anyway lol.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree completely. I like the handful/pinch measurements.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Just go to metrics...nearly all measuring devices have metric;-)


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, here are some update pictures.. 
I feel like they should have gained more weight then they have. The vet has been out to see them and has given them a clean bill of health. He just said they need good groceries. He advised us to put them on a 12% pellet. We now have them on strategy health edge as he said he liked that one. We are also feeding a beet pulp/alfalfa pellet mixture and 4oz. of cool calories a day. They get western t/a hay with feelings too. Please let me know what y'all think. We had them for 3 weeks now. 

































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking good, slow and steady is much healthier for them than overloading them too soon. Maybe up their fat content a bit or add some beet pulp to give them a bit of a boost if you think they have hit a lull in gaining. 

It's all about watching and adjusting until you find what works for those particular individual horses. 

Please keep us updated, we all love to watch the recovery of neglected horses! :thumbsup:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

How much of the Healthy Edge are you feeding, and how much hay divided in how many feedings?
I think you can now go to free choice hay, maybe in slowfeeders, and what the bag suggests for their wanted weight of Healthy Edge. Several small feedings will get better results than a couple of big ones.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

We just started them on the healthy edge not even a week ago. We are working them up to the amount for their weights. We feed them two flakes with each feeding. The t/a we have is very stiff and thick and I was afraid to give them anymore. The flakes weight about 5-6lbs each. I have taken everyone's advice and I now weigh everything. We will be getting them a round bale soon. Just waiting on them to eat the grass down. Any more suggestions? They are up to about 2 1/2 lbs of feed twice a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Chess, they will feel and act better long before they start putting on the weight. It's good that you are working closely with your vet.

Again, good on you! Thanks for the pics. They're coming along. It takes a while.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks texasgal! I've just looked at the other posts on this thread with pictures of amazing transformations in just a month. But I also realize that every horse is different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

A lot depends on age and how long they've been down. Slower is better. They repair on the inside and then on the outside. Listen to your vet .. if they are otherwise healthy, it's just a matter of time ...


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing.. Very Pretty horses! They are lucky to be with you


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you barrelbeginner! Your right texasgal. The colt seems to be bouncing back much faster then the mare. I probably already asked this but is there anything we can do to build up the top line on them? I was actually told that a little bit of lunging would help build those muscles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Exercise will help, but probably not much before gaining some weight. If your vet says it's ok for light exercise, it certainly would be a good thing to get them in the habit of before they are big and strong! Of course, with exercise comes more nutrient needs...

Time, girl. They just need time.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Chess46 said:


> We just started them on the healthy edge not even a week ago. We are working them up to the amount for their weights. We feed them two flakes with each feeding. The t/a we have is very stiff and thick and I was afraid to give them anymore. The flakes weight about 5-6lbs each. I have taken everyone's advice and I now weigh everything. We will be getting them a round bale soon. Just waiting on them to eat the grass down. Any more suggestions? They are up to about 2 1/2 lbs of feed twice a day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The feed is including the beetpulp or only the HE? 
I checked the recommended amounts to feed, guessing their finished weight, of course, and you would give that already with what you currently give. It really doesn't matter what they gain from. Just make sure to not go below the recommended minimum amounts, . With that minimum amount they'll get all vit/mins in the feed, you give less, you should add a supplement. 

I guess you were referring to my horse with the change within a month ....I was lucky,and stunned, how fast it went. And I had shedding out the winter coat to my advantage lol

One more thing....if at all possible, at least until they're almost where you want them, feed at least 3 times daily, 4 being even better. They'll utilize it much better that way.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Will the top line just form on its own? I thought it was muscle. The strategy healthy edge has beet pulp already in it. We are working them up to the amounts suggested slowly. The vet suggested start with a quarter scoop (which is about a pound) and work our way up to the recommended amount adding a quarter scoop every 3-4 days. Is the extra beet pulp bad for them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I guessed the colt at about 800 lbs, to maintain him at that, he needs 2.5 lbs. The mare at 1000 lbs, which would be 3.25 lbs
Don't know their height, so it's really just a guess. 
You want to feed what they should have to maintain their ideal weight. That way they should gain. 
You can offer the hay, they will eat if pasture doesn't give them enough. If it's " hard", break it up a little. Make sure it's not moldy, tho. 
I thought you had mentioned you do feed beetpulp, that's why I asked
The HE should have them fill out quite nicely. My Arab got fat in half of his recommended maintenance ration lol.
But do try for at least three meals. And if you only split one meal into half when you arrive and the other just before you leave. That already helps.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

We weren't feeding beet pulp until a couple days ago. We just started introducing it. The mare is 15.3 and the colt is 14.2 

Even breaking it up an hour would help? We usually just go out and groom and feed. I will start breaking it up more while we're there if that will help. We can only go out there twice a day due to our work schedule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, have the first half there and ready first thing. Then second half when you leave. And the same in the evenings. Divided into 4 it will be only a couple of mouthfuls. Which is good
I'd offer them hay for the night, if there's still enough grass, and weigh what's left in the morning, so you'll have an idea howmich they consume. 
Have you looked into slowfeeders? They're not only to slim a horse, but also to help utilize better what they get. It slows them down, and makes them chew well, which is half of the digestion already.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

No we haven't looked into slow feeders. Should we?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

WikiFoundry, Inc - Where the Internet's most compelling wikis are forged.
bunch of different ideas. 
I still get a kick out of watching mine eat out of one. They literally pick one by one blade of it and chew it first then get the next one. Each has their own techniques on how to get it best. One pushes, the other goes at it from below, the third takes what sticks out and " grazes" that first. Neat
I made mine out of baling twine, the first set with bigger openings, so they can get a little more out and won't get frustrated, the second set has one inch holes. They had mastered the first set within 3 days lol.
It keeps them eating little at a time, but constantly. That's what they're meant to do.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

That's a very good point. The link takes me to a website editor?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Oops....sorry
WikiFoundry, Inc - Where the Internet's most compelling wikis are forged.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess they moved it. I'll look. Hang on...


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Disappeared. Too bad.
Try http://www.naturalhorseworld.com/slowfeeders.htm
Some ideas there.
If you Google " paddock paradise slow feeders", bunch of images pop up.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks deserthorsewoman! We will look into these!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking ahead to the future..
The colt has very bad separation issues. The other two horses cannot leave his sight or he goes crazy. When Fancy (the mare) is in good enough shape to ride I don't want Lakota (the colt) to hurt himself due to not being able to see the other two horses. Is there anything I can do to calm him? I want to start taking Fancy and Chess (my quarter horse) for walks to get them used to our area. I am afraid however that the colt will try to break out or something. Any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

My horse Poncho was like this.. still is sometimes.. He just runs back and forth snorting and what not.. What I would do is maybbe. start taking the colt on little walks by himself.. and when you notice him to start to get a bit antsy turn around.. OR dont go far enough for him to get ansty away from the horses.. take him farther and farther each time.. until he is okay with being away from the other horses.. Then do the same thing with the mares? Not sure if this would work.. 

Maybe just put him in a pen where you know he can't hurt himself or get out.. and give him food and go about working with the others?

sorry if that doesnt help.. hope it does a little bit


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

Chess46 said:


> I think I have heard of peanut hay before. Do you know if they sell that in roll form?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Make sure if you get some (wonderful stuff when done right) that you get the perennial peanut hay not the vines that grew peanuts. That stuff isn't suitable for horses at all for more than a snack.

Unfortunately we don't have the peanut hay here but I have seen it advertised in rolls in S. Ga.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am happy that you took them--Bless you! 
Their lot would have been slow starvation, otherwise. The only thing to be careful about is the worming. IF you can get your Vet involved than THAT is who should advise you about the worming. Heavy infestations can kill off a heavy load of worms which can die and overload the horse's bloodstreams, and that can be deadly, so I vote NO for using a PowerPack. _Many people who keep up with worming_ use those 1x/year--save it for the future. *None of us but your Vet will be able to ascertain how heavy the load is. * They are still alive WITH the worms, so they don't need to wormed _today_. You never get rid of 100% of their parasites, anyway. Vets used to tube-worm horses, and this might be the way it is administered.
Regarding the grass, it's true that tall, fast growing grass can founder a horse who has been eating hay. I believe that FL has had lots of rain lately, so it's like IL in April, when you watch the grass get taller. Mowing it is a good idea. I wouldn't worry too much about them eating what you mow bc NONE of my old herd or current herd has ever been much interested in eating what I've bagged and put out for them, so I started giving it to my chickens and used around garden beds, instead. After a day it dries out like your hay, and that won't hurt them.
We could use some pictures since you must have some plans for that mare. =D


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! 
We are planning on just trail riding for the time being. The mare used to run barrels and work cows but I don't think we'll be doing any more of that. 

The vet is already involved with them. We did not use power pac. Just some ivermectin. We will deworm again in one week then go onto a 6 week schedule. The vet cleared them for free grazing as there are no signs of laminitis in either horse. The vet will be back out in 3 weeks though to do a recheck and geld the colt. He was reluctant to geld him until now due to his weight. I will keep everyone posted on their progress. 

Thanks so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Just curious - did they preg check the mare? Sounds like you are doing all the right things for them. Good for you!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd ask the vet about tapeworm for the next worming. Equimax or Zimecterin Gold have the ingredient( Praziquantel) for it. Nasty critters, can cause recurrent colic and worse. I'm with Corporal on the PowePac. Only after encysted strongyles are confirmed. 
Latest research suggests deworming only positive horses after fecal testing, and keeping good hygiene in stalls, paddocks and pastures( picking poop at least once a week outside, stalls of course daily). I've been doing that for 8 years, and for the last seven years I wormed once a year with Equimax. Nothing else necessary. Of course all horses of the herd should be on the same schedule.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yearly?! That would be great. The next dose I give them is going to be equimax. They are all on the same schedule. The mare was not pregnancy checked. We had her down for it but she went into a crazy heat cycle as soon as she was moved to the same pasture as my gelding. She went crazy trying to breed with him but he wanted nothing to do with her. I know mares can go into heat even though she's pregnant but the vet said we could wait a little while on the palpation. We will get it done when he comes out to float my QH teeth this winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

So, I dewormed both horses yesterday with equimax. During feeding time tonight, Lakota pooped twice. Both of them were loaded with worms! Some live, some dead, some red, some white, some long, some short. They were everywhere! We didn't get to see Fancy go but Im sure she had the same result. His poop was very runny too and he doesn't seem to feel too well. I have never seen worms like this. What's going on and what's the next step? Should I worn again in a week or something?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is fairly normal for a horse with a heavy worm load. The Equimax obviously worked and is killing off the worms. 

I would deworm again in about 3 weeks to 1 month for safe measures. You dont want to do it too often.

Keep an eye on them. Sometimes deworming a horse with a heavy worm load will make a horse not feel well.

You will want to pick up all their poop with the worms in it. Some horses eat poop and you dont want them eating it. I usually burn it.

btw, yuck!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, Equimax did a good job. Now you should get some weight gain. 
I would fecal test in about a month, and worm according to what's present.
In the meantime keep pasture/ paddock clean to not pre- infest them.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

So thankful! I've always loved equimax! The vet will be back in 3 weeks and I'll have him do a fecal at that time. I really have never seen worms like that before. Is it okay that most of them were still alive? Especially the bigger ones. What would y'all suggest for the next worming? I've used plain ivermectin and now equimax.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

The big long spaghetti one's are foal- specific worms. Adult horses get immune.
Just wait what the test says.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

I read through most of these posts and I noticed you said you are feeding them Healthy Edge now. I have had some experience feeding Heathy Edge, it can make a horse very fat and healthy...my mare loves it. And I have fed it two my current mare with no problems, and a mare I had awhile ago with no problems. And have seen it fed to 5 other horses with no problems.
My mare I have now was a bit of an accidental rescue, I was hoping she would be a riding horse but as of currently she probably never will be due to having Navicular disease. She was very underweight as well when I got her, I fattened her up with beet pulp, healthy edge(a scoop am&pm), and lots of fresh hay(not alfalfa). She's now almost over weight because I didn't realize she would end up being such an easy keeper  she's on a diet now of just plain crimped oats with a small handful of Healthy Edge.

My gelding I have for riding, I bought him a few months ago...he was also underweight and lacking muscle tone...I knew Healthy Edge had helped my mare a lot so I put him on it as soon as possible.
He had been originally getting a 12% dry pellet, cheap feed..nothing special, and he wasn't getting much by his appearance. He also was getting grazing and a poor quality round bale.
So when he came home with me, I fed him a 12% feed for awhile the switched him to Healthy Edge slowly. Slowly started giving him a better quality hay, and eventually alfalfa hay as well.
He was on Healthy Edge for a little with no problems.
Then I found him colicking one afternoon, luckily it was very mild and he was fine within 30 minutes after getting a dose of banamine and showed no more signs of colic afterwards.
A week or two later he colicked again, this time he didn't respond to banamine. He was brought to the vet and stayed the night after they drenched him with laxatives and checked him out. 
I was recommended to switch him to Safe Choice feed after that. 

He did lose weight and muscle gone he had gained while on Healthy Edge and Alfalfa.
But he hasn't colicked since switching feeds, I have him eating 1/2 a scoop of Safe Choice morning and night with Cool Calories. Cool Calories has really helped him gain a lot of weight he never had before! Even while he was on healthy edge and alfalfa! He has never looked better. He's really filling out and looking great, his coat is very shiny from it as well.

But I just wanted to say, watch them for colic on the Healthy Edge especially if they aren't use to the sugar or the rich diet. 
The people who I bought my gelding from allegedly bought him emaciated from a dry lot with very poor quality hay and no feed, he was a 4 year old stud and had lived there his whole life(unfortunately with a couple mares also). So it is understandable why he had couldn't handle the Healthy Edge and alfalfa.
I can say Cool Calories has been awesome! My gelding has been on it for maybe 2-3 weeks now and has made such an improvement it's shocking. It's great because you don't have to over feed while using it.

Good luck with your horses though, they are both very cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks so much NRW. They are getting a scoop of healthy edge twice a day along with a beet pulp/alfalfa pellet mixture and 2oz. of cool calories twice a day. They are on grass 24/7 and we feed hay at night. They are on the shorter grass pasture at night. I will definitely keep my eyes open for signs of colic. That would be horrible!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I am also caring for a starving mare, her name is Mystery, and she was very, very thin when I got her , and her previous owner(not the one who starved her) was feeding her, but it wasn't a brand I recognized, and looked like trash feed to me. She has not gained much weight yet, so we switched her feed to Safe Choice, which was recommended on this forum. I wormed her when I got her, but need to hit her again with something else. She's a real sweetheart, and loves kids. She was a 12 year old boys roping horse, and she automatically drops her head anytime kids approach her. She was given to me, because I'm disabled, and wanting so badly to start riding again, and this guy who had her said she'd be perfect for me to start back riding on. Oh, and she's also in foal, 3--4 months along. I will enjoy keeping up with your progress. I have no use for those who abuse, starve, neglect animals in any way. My conscience wouldn't allow me mistreat any animal. And, these people never seem to miss any meals themselves.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

I completely agree cowgirllinda! The ladies we got her from were fat as hogs. They definitely were not missing any meals but those poor horses had to suffer. I won't say that they didn't try but they were also feeding what looked like an all stock and a yellow gross looking round bale. I am so excited and anxious to see what they become. They are such sweet babies and I'm so grateful to have them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

Subbing cant wait to see how they turn out, and well done for taking them on your doing a brilliant job so far. I'm anxious to know is the mare in foal or not ? any update's


----------

